# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Çfarë duan femrat?!

## MaDaBeR

Nje dite mbreti Artur u kap rob nga nje mbret tjeter gjate nje lufte. Duke e pare moshen e vogel te mbretit Artur mbreti tjeter vendos 
tja fale jeten me kusht qe ti pergjigjej nje pyetjeje shume te veshtire: "Cfare duan ne te vertete grate? Arturi kish nje vit kohe per te gjetur 
pergjigjen dhe, nese nuk jepte nje pergjigje te kenaqshme, do ti pritej koka. Nje pyetje e tille do linte pa fjale edhe burrin me te mencur,
 prandaj Arturit ju duk nje sfide e humbur pa nisur akoma. Megjithate, duke pare se alternativa ish vdekja, pranoi propozimin dhe u kthye ne 
mbreterine e tij.Sapo mberriti aty filloi te pyese kedo: princeshen, prostitutat, prifterinjte, pleqte, sherbyeset ...e keshtu me rradhe.
 Por askush nuk dinte ti jepte nje pergjigje te hajrit. Ajo qe me se shumti i keshillonin ishte te shkonte tek nje shtrige e vjeter. Vetem 
ajo mund t'ja gjente pergjigjen, edhe pse duhej paguar shtrenjte sepse shtriga ish e njohur per gjerat e medha qe kerkonte ne shkembim.
 Koha kalonte dhe erdhi dita e fundit e vitit, nderkohe qe mbreti nuk kish zgjedhje tjeter vecse te shkonte tek shtriga tashme. Shtriga pranoi
 te pergjigjej ne shkembim te dores se Pirros, kavalierit me te mire te mbreterise, te cilin donte ta martonte. Mberti e kish shok te ngushte
 Pirron dhe i erdhi ndot nga ky propozim i felliqur... Shtriga kishte nje gunge ne kurriz, nje grep ne vend te dores, nje dhemb te vetem ne
 mes te gojes, dhe binte ere e qelbur. Mbreti nuk kish takuar ndonjehere nje krijese kaq te shpifur, prandaj nuk pranoi te fuste shokun ne
 kete mesele qe do i shkaterronte jeten. Me te marre vesh propozimin Pirro flet me mbretin per ta lejuar te martohej me shtrigen. Asnje
 sakrifice nuk do ish shume e madhe per ti shpetuar jeten shokut dhe mbretit te tij. Martesa u shpall dhe shtriga ju pergjigj pyetjes shume
 thjesht:"Ajo qe nje grua do vertet eshte te jete e lire te jetoje jeten e saj". Te gjithe e pranuan se nga goja e shtriges doli nje e vertete e
 madhe dhe ne fakt mbreti tjeter ja fali jeten Arturit. Po martesa e Pirros me shtrigen si vajti ? Pirro sillej si gjithmone, xhentil dhe me miresjellje.
 Shtriga nderkohe tregoi anen e saj me te shemtuar, hante me duar, bente gogesima dhe p . Erdhi dita e marteses dhe naten e pare Pirro
 po mundohej te merrte kurajo per te kaluar ate nate te hidhur. Ne fund i vendosur hyn ne dhomen e gjumit dhe ...ç'te shohe!!!!! Ne krevatin
 martesor qendronte gruaja me e bukur qe kish pare ndonjehere. Pirro mbeti i shtangur dhe pasi mori veten per pak minuta e pyeti shtrigen
 se cfare kish ndodhur. Shtriga ju pergjigj se ai kish qene aq xhentil sa shtriga kish vendosur ti shfaqej ne formen e saj te bukur, te cilen askush
 nuk e njihte. Ne fakt shtriga gjysmen e dites ishte e shemtuar dhe gjysmen tjeter e bukur. Duke qene keshtu shtriga pyet Pirron cilen pamje
 donte te kishte naten dhe cilen te mbante diten. Pirro filloi te mendonte ç'te zgjidhte: Nje grua te mrekullueshme gjate dites, kur ai ishte me
 shoket, dhe nje gje te shemtuar naten? Apo te kalonte diten me shoqerine e shtriges per te patur gjate nates momentet e intimitetit me nje
 femer te mrekullueshme. Pirro i mire ju pergjigj shtriges se e linte zgjedhjen ne doren e saj. Sapo e degjoi shtriga qeshi dhe i tha se do te
 rrinte e bukur gjithemone, pikerisht sepse ai e kish lene te lire te zgjidhte per jeten e saj. S'ka rendesi nese gruaja qe ke afer eshte e shemtuar
 apo e bukur, inteligjente apo budallacke. Ne fund te fundit brenda saj fshihet gjithmone nje shtrige...

----------


## thirsty

Mbasi ishte kthyer ne mbreterine e tij ai mund te shpallte lufte... 
Kush ishte kjo, motra e Fiones? 



> "Ajo qe nje grua do vertet eshte te jete e lire te jetoje jeten e saj"


ne guzhinen time duke gatu dhe me dhene birra

apo jo gru?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Blis

Ti qartesojme gjerat,morali i historise nuk eshte qe grate jane edhe shtriga :P por qe burrat duhet te tregojne anet e tyre me te mira,per te marre te njejtat rezultate nga grate. Femrat nuk dine se cfare kerkojne,meshkujt nuk dine cfare kane :P

----------


## anita340

> Nje dite mbreti Artur u kap rob nga nje mbret tjeter gjate nje lufte. Duke e pare moshen e vogel te mbretit Artur mbreti tjeter vendos 
> tja fale jeten me kusht qe ti pergjigjej nje pyetjeje shume te veshtire: "Cfare duan ne te vertete grate? Arturi kish nje vit kohe per te gjetur 
> pergjigjen dhe, nese nuk jepte nje pergjigje te kenaqshme, do ti pritej koka. Nje pyetje e tille do linte pa fjale edhe burrin me te mencur,
>  prandaj Arturit ju duk nje sfide e humbur pa nisur akoma. Megjithate, duke pare se alternativa ish vdekja, pranoi propozimin dhe u kthye ne 
> mbreterine e tij.Sapo mberriti aty filloi te pyese kedo: princeshen, prostitutat, prifterinjte, pleqte, sherbyeset ...e keshtu me rradhe.
>  Por askush nuk dinte ti jepte nje pergjigje te hajrit. Ajo qe me se shumti i keshillonin ishte te shkonte tek nje shtrige e vjeter. Vetem 
> ajo mund t'ja gjente pergjigjen, edhe pse duhej paguar shtrenjte sepse shtriga ish e njohur per gjerat e medha qe kerkonte ne shkembim.
>  Koha kalonte dhe erdhi dita e fundit e vitit, nderkohe qe mbreti nuk kish zgjedhje tjeter vecse te shkonte tek shtriga tashme. Shtriga pranoi
>  te pergjigjej ne shkembim te dores se Pirros, kavalierit me te mire te mbreterise, te cilin donte ta martonte. Mberti e kish shok te ngushte
> ...





Behuni Pirro te gjithe! Skeni tjeter zgjidhje.

----------


## e panjohura

Kete nuk do te dinte ta bente nje ,,burre shtrigan''Perfundimi- Grat jane vertet te djallezuara,por jane me te menqura se burrat... :perqeshje:

----------


## martini1984

E pyeten Bradley Cooper
Ti luan rolin e nje sh......te FirstClass?
Kush eshte sekreti juaj?
U pergjigj
Te ndihmon shume n,q.se e klasifikon veten te tille,dhe une jam i tille.
PS:  cfare deshte te thoshte??????????

----------


## oret_e_vona

Pffffff shikoni grat e botes dhe beni krahasimin me boten tone !!! 


Dhe ateher kerkoni se cfare do nje grua ....

----------


## loneeagle

cfare duan grate

support emotionally, mentally, physically & financially problem i zgjidhur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> [/B]
> 
> 
> Behuni Pirro te gjithe! Skeni tjeter zgjidhje.


Ky eshte morali i fabules  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## hot_prinz

Iza,

c'eshte me Pirron?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Pirro shpetoi shokun nga vdekja dhe per vete berqatives nuk i doli keq  :shkelje syri:  

Femrat jane elastike nga natyra , kur duan ose me sakt *si ti trajtosh* ,njekohesisht jane engjell dhe djall , shtrig e mire dhe shtrig e keqe  :perqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Iza,
ma nxore mendjen nga koka, po flet me mesazhe te fshefta ti.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

C'fare mesazhesh te fshehta , me trasparet nuk ka lol 
Madaber ka ber nje pyetje : C'fare duan femrat ?!

Athere jepni dhe ju meshkujt nga pervojat e juaja , c'fare duan femrat ?!

Dhe na e le neve gjinia e brisht ti aprovojme apo ti kundershtoim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fashion_girl

> cfare duan grate
> 
> support emotionally, mentally, physically & financially problem i zgjidhur


e ku ka persona qe te japin gjith kte lloj mbeshtetje??????

----------


## fashion_girl

mjafton qe ne person te me doje dhe te me rrespektoj ,te tjerat vijn vet pastaj...

----------


## hot_prinz

Sa arrita me i kuptu femrat, jam i sigurte vetem per nje gje, kur u vizllojne fort syte, mbathjau se t'vrasin o t'vrasin.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## 2043

femrat duan 
1 - ti vleresosh me shume se c`vlejne.
2 - ti perkedhelesh me shume se c`e meritojne
3 - ti paguash me shume se c`ke mundesi
4 - ti kenaqesh me shume se c`ke fuqi
5 - te jesh me i gjate se c`te ka bere nena
6 - te jesh me idiot se sa ti e mendon se je  :perqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

FG, nese nuk ka ateher ne nuk jemi shtriga, fajin e kane djemt si gjithmon  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> femrat duan 
> 1 - ti vleresosh me shume se c`vlejne.
> 2 - ti perkedhelesh me shume se c`e meritojne
> 3 - ti paguash me shume se c`ke mundesi
> 4 - ti kenaqesh me shume se c`ke fuqi
> 5 - te jesh me i gjate se c`te ka bere nena
> 6 - te jesh me idiot se sa ti e mendon se je


opa, i beri per vete doktori  :ngerdheshje:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Viola.V

Femrat duan vetem, vetem nje gje : A Real Man !

Te tjerat bien ne kategorine :Other .

----------

